# DS #2472: Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride (Japan)



## T-hug (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3426^^


----------



## Zerrix (Jul 16, 2008)

Finally !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




1#
This game has to be good!


----------



## Orc (Jul 16, 2008)

EDIT: Comment removed since game title is fixed.


----------



## Zantheo (Jul 16, 2008)

I've never quite understood why it's the fifth game in japan, but fourth out here.
Was it like the first Final Fantasy games, which wasn't release outside Japan?


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Too bad the first DQIV hasnt come out in English yet and I want to wait for it to come out in English.. Cause its basically unplayable without knowledge of Japanese.. I dont know why but i dont like playing games that are in Japanese.. I dont understand them


----------



## fateastray (Jul 16, 2008)

Does it have a half-assed translation hiddne inside too?


----------



## JPH (Jul 16, 2008)

Let's hope it's got hidden languages! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Screenshots:*


 

 

 

 



Also, why do some places have it as 'Dragon Quest V: Tenkuu No Hanayome'?


----------



## ackers (Jul 16, 2008)

Ohhh any good?


----------



## T-hug (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats most likely the correct name JPH, I just used the name the group named the directory.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jul 16, 2008)

We can only hope that a partial translation is in this one as well.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 16, 2008)

What a beautiful game.
I hope this gets here soon!


----------



## ilovengage (Jul 16, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Let's hope it's got hidden languages!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are those screenshots from DQ5 or the other one with the hidden language stuff? It absolutely SUCKS when the developers don't think of the distance between the upper and the bottom screen: On screenshots everything looks okay, but when playing it sucks because movements are unrealistic ....


----------



## kidaiji (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 16, 2008)

The topic title is this game's US name, not its Japanese name. That's what's confusing you guys.

Those screenshots are right. They're DQ5 DS.


----------



## Trolly (Jul 16, 2008)

No-one looked for a hidden half-translation yet? I'll probably play the start of this game just because I'm interested anyway.


----------



## Killermech (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry guys, no engrish inside


----------



## fateastray (Jul 16, 2008)

Dammit..Screw SE for learning their lesson. >_


----------



## Rod (Jul 16, 2008)

One of my favorite RPGs of all time. Gotta love it


----------



## Examo (Jul 16, 2008)

apelarz said:
			
		

> I've never quite understood why it's the fifth game in japan, but fourth out here.
> Was it like the first Final Fantasy games, which wasn't release outside Japan?


DQ4 and DQ5 are different games.

The DS remake of DQ4 was released in Japan last year, and will come to North America and Europe this September.
The DS remakes of DQ5 and DQ6 are announced for both NA and EU, and they will likely come a few months after their release in Japan.

The DQ games that were never released outside of Japan were DQ5 and DQ6. But nevertheless, DQ7 was still released in NA under the correct numeral.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmm...that was unexpected. Oh well, even though IV had a somewhat serviceable translation, I'll still wait for the English version of this as I did with IV. I want the full experience. DQ is just too darn cool to have to muddle through a riddled translation.


----------



## Joey R. (Jul 16, 2008)

*sigh* For a moment I thought this one was DQIV in English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm really looking forward for a "classic console-link RPG", like those from the SNES times


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

I will try this when it is in english.


----------



## Hooya (Jul 16, 2008)

There are fan translations of the SNES versions, if any of you are interested.  I can mention those in the "Greatest ROM hacks" thread.


----------



## Zaraf (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, DQ5 and DQ6 were never released in english.  Up until the announcement of these DS remakes and coming in english, DQ5 and DQ6 remained in Japanese.  There are however fan translations of BOTH games, and they are more or less complete.  So you can play the SNES version with the hack if you want.

Yeah, I was very happy when they didn't mess up the numbering when they brought DQ7 over in english.

DQ4 was released in english on NES as Dragon Warrior 4.  There was a playstation remake of DQ4 that used the Dragon Quest/Warrior 7 game engine.  This remake for PS1 was never released in english.  The DQ4 DS remake contains all of the bonus goodies that were put into the PS1 remake, PLUS some more interface improvements.

DQ5 was remade for PS2 using the Dragon Quest 8 game engine (thank God they called it Dragon Quest 8 and not Dragon Warrior 8 (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  )  This PS2 remake was never released in english.

Here is the cover for the PS2 remake.  I consider this cover to be one of the best game covers ever!

http://www.ualberta.ca/~fqureshi/DQ5-cover.jpg

The DQ5 remake contains all of the bonuses that the DQ5 remake for PS2 had (like 4 party members instead of 3), plus some more DS exclusive content (like being able choose between a third girl to marry).  However, the DQ5 DS remake is made using the same game engine as DQ4 DS (same with DQ6 DS), and these are inturn based upon the DQ7 game engine.

Yeah, apprently this one doesn't contain the engrish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  too bad.


----------



## keke_keke (Jul 16, 2008)

Has anyone gotten off the ship yet on flashcarts?


----------



## incinerator (Jul 16, 2008)

So is there a brand new script in this remake?  If not, it might not be too hard to put together a translation based on the SNES fan translation, if the dialogue remains the same... though I guess it's kind of a long shot, eh?


----------



## Zaraf (Jul 16, 2008)

The main story would have more or less the same, but I suspect they would have reworded a lot of stuff.  Then there are lots of new NPCs, events, quests, dungeons, etc, so none of that would be in the SNES DQ5 translation.  It's just easier to wait for the english version to come out.  I expect DQ5 in english will come out late Spring or early Summer of 2009.

To get off the boat, you gotta make sure you talk to everyone.


----------



## Tanas (Jul 16, 2008)

It doesnt work on the EZFlash V+


----------



## Gamer (Jul 16, 2008)

Works fine on a SC-SD Slot 2 (Rumble). Never fails heh --> Patcher 2.68, FW 1.85


----------



## keke_keke (Jul 16, 2008)

If someone could tell me how to get DQV's quicksave to work on no$gba I could try converting a save file from after you get off the ship. It looks like an error in japanese when I click on quicksave right now. =/ I am so desperate to play this it's my favourite I beat the SNES and PS2 versions.


----------



## keke_keke (Jul 16, 2008)

Game ID YV5J 030CD896

Code

2209AC50 000000CC 


That fixes the boat event! Yay!


----------



## BurlyEd (Jul 16, 2008)

I do not have DQ5 yet (est. 25 min to go), but I feel the need to praise DQ4.
I do not read Japanese, but I had NO PROBLEM completing DQ4.  If you use either the IPS patch or the language option in the cheat file, 
everything you need to know is in Engrish!  Only the opening bit with the frog/woman/rabbit is still in pure Japanese, because it was not 
in the NES or PSX version.  And it  is not important.  Just talk to the man in the house (your dad), and the story moves on.  In Engrish.
If you wait for the US release, it will probably have much of the Puff Puff related dialog "cleaned-up".   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I also recently completed Dragon Quest Monsters - Caravan Heart (J2E) on GBA/VBA.  A full translation and a better game than Joker!

I do not expect to be able to play DQ5, yet, but ...

Edit: The code posted by keke_keke works.  I got off the boat and leveled up a bit in the first cave.  GameFAQs has a good walkthru for 
Japanese PS2 version, so I guess this is probably playable, but I will wait for the US version.  There are also several SNES resources.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 16, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> It doesnt work on the EZFlash V+


Kernel 1.85 available : Fixe 2472. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mbmax post on Sosuke forum


----------



## Examo (Jul 16, 2008)

Zaraf said:
			
		

> DQ4 was released in english on NES as Dragon Warrior 4.  There was a playstation remake of DQ4 that used the Dragon Quest/Warrior 7 game engine.  This remake for PS1 was never released in english.  The DQ4 DS remake contains all of the bonus goodies that were put into the PS1 remake, PLUS some more interface improvements.
> 
> DQ5 was remade for PS2 using the Dragon Quest 8 game engine (thank God they called it Dragon Quest 8 and not Dragon Warrior 8 (
> 
> ...


Some mistakes just to point out: Some of the bonus stuff in DQ4DS are different from DQ4PS, such as a different immigrant town system, a bonus dungeon with different layouts, etc.

DQ5PS2's engine is NOT based on DQ8's engine. DQ5PS2 was made by Arte Piazza, the same company that's doing the DQ4-6 DS remakes, while DQ8 was made by Level-5. Just look at some of the screenshots would be obvious.


----------



## MolotovC (Jul 16, 2008)

Needs an 8mbit save ..or 1MB/1024k ...so sc owners both slot1 and 2 should be ok, but you may have to make a blank 1MB file, and scds-1 owners also change the save size to 8Mbit.


----------



## keke_keke (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey I know nothing about hacking, but someone said there's a translation at address 49c92d0 whatever that means. Can anyone take a look?


----------



## BurlyEd (Jul 17, 2008)

On DQ4, the "English" code is:
02106404 00000001  ---  ( poke a 1 in address 2106404)

most/all cheat addresses are at 02xxxxxx

049C92D0  is beyond the ARDS reach, I believe.  r4cce will not accept 049C92D0 00000001 as a code.

I am out of ideas.


----------



## cory1492 (Jul 17, 2008)

BurlyEd said:
			
		

> On DQ4, the "English" code is:
> 02106404 00000001  ---  ( poke a 1 in address 2106404)
> 
> most/all cheat addresses are at 02xxxxxx
> ...


In the DS memory maps, that would fall in "04000000h  ARM9-I/O Ports" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Convert 49c92d0 to decimal and see where it sits in the actual ROM file, probably in one of the script related files inside the fs.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 17, 2008)

ccosmos said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full Kernel  version 1.85a + resetsp.bin up to 2451 now available Here.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 17, 2008)

will anyone give a cheat.dat WITH the boat event fix code ?


----------



## mtsuboi (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if this boat issue is a bug (or copy protection anyone) present when we play on a flashcart or a problem with the dump?


----------



## Gamer (Jul 17, 2008)

MolotovC said:
			
		

> Needs an 8mbit save ..or 1MB/1024k ...so sc owners both slot1 and 2 should be ok, but you may have to make a blank 1MB file, and scds-1 owners also change the save size to 8Mbit.



Is this true? So, we have to fix the boat event and also the save?


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jul 17, 2008)

DSTT 1.15 fixes the problem with this game


----------



## drone9 (Jul 17, 2008)

mtsuboi said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if this boat issue is a bug (or copy protection anyone) present when we play on a flashcart or a problem with the dump?


it's said to be a copy protection.

edit: btw. anybody know how to get around this with a m3simply?


----------



## keke_keke (Jul 17, 2008)

I've just married Deborah and can't seem to get the ship at Port Selmi. Is anyone else this far yet? Do I have to do something special with Deborah? I have the boat fix code active, but I'm stuck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Nevermind! You have to go and check the jar in a small shrine just a little northwest of Salabona. Remember that if you're marrying Deborah. ^^


----------



## Harpuia (Jul 18, 2008)

I've been playing DQ5 on the SNES emu on DS for quite a while; it's amazing.

Glad to see it actually release.


----------



## Tyralyon (Jul 18, 2008)

OH, I'm SO damn happy this is coming out in english. I always cherished the DQ games over the FF series, and DQ5 is the reason why. It's in my top 3 games of all time. The only problem I had with it was that I had  to play on emu, and that my HDD crashed when I was very close to the end of the game... I never went back, although I've been thinking about it lotsa times. I can't avoid it no more, it will happen with the DS remake


----------



## dango (Jul 19, 2008)

thank you to whoever found the cheat code to get off the boat. i have that and a patched r4 kernel to take care of the save size thing. before i get too far, has anyone found any other problems to get around with this game?

(i assume not, as i haven't seen anything else in this thread. however, i don't want to get to the final boss and then have it freeze on me.


----------



## Gamer (Jul 23, 2008)

So, you can play this game till end with the AR Code or it freezes at some other point?


----------



## Gamer (Jul 24, 2008)

Bump


----------

